# Pneumatic pipe bursting



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Is pneumatic pipe bursting addressed by the I-codes?

pc1


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 26, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Is pneumatic pipe bursting addressed by the I-codes?pc1


A little more detail about your question? Pneumatic as in controls or are you referencing air lines as in work stations for garages and assembly plants?


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 26, 2012)

Materials shall be used in accordance with manufacture's instructions/ installation guides....... such as PVC piping used with compressed air...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Please see Wikipedia definitions: Pipe Bursting.

Pipe bursting is a trenchless method of replacing buried pipelines.

pc1


----------



## mjesse (Nov 26, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Please see Wikipedia definitions: Pipe Bursting. Pipe bursting is a trenchless method of replacing buried pipelines.
> 
> pc1


Never heard it called that. Folks around here call it sewer lining, or pipe lining. I've also only seen it done to municipal lines.

Not addressed in the I-codes to the best of my knowledge.

mj


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 26, 2012)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Never heard it called that. Folks around here call it sewer lining, or pipe lining. I've also only seen it done to municipal lines.Not addressed in the I-codes to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> mj


That is what I have referred to it as.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 26, 2012)

Code change proposal; search "bursting"

http://www.vpmia.org/pdf/Code%20Development/2012/Proposed%20IPC%20Changes.pdf

Francis


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 26, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Code change proposal; search "bursting"http://www.vpmia.org/pdf/Code%20Development/2012/Proposed%20IPC%20Changes.pdf
> 
> Francis


Section 705

P159-12

page 210


----------



## mjesse (Nov 27, 2012)

Tomato/tom"ah"to, saddle/cricket, trimmer/cripple, hanger/bucket, ......


----------



## codeworks (Nov 27, 2012)

its an excavation technique. no not in tthe i codes


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 27, 2012)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Never heard it called that. Folks around here call it sewer lining, or pipe lining. I've also only seen it done to municipal lines.Not addressed in the I-codes to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> mj


Same scenario here in South Carolina - Pipe lining is what it is referred to and according to our state laws, the I-codes wouldn't regulate it as it is a public utility company doing the work.


----------



## ICE (Nov 27, 2012)

I see it a lot.  The procedure is as follows:

Run a camera in my presence before starting the work to ascertain that there are no major offsets or branch lines that will be cut off from the building sewer.

Install the pipe by pulling a breaker head and the pipe through the existing pipe.

Fill it with water. Then release the water and run the camera in my presence to ascertain that there are no low spots holding water and that fusion joints have been reamed.

There is another trench-less sewer method that involves an inverted sock that is installed with compressed air.  It is a liner and we do not allow it as it is a patch and not a pipe.


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 8, 2015)

Wanted to bring this one back up for discussion.  We have had a contractor in town doing pipe bursting (got started, and almost finished before we had a chance to review or even know what material he was using) and now we have someone requesting approval for pipe lining, on the sewer line from main to house.

Has anyone found documentation to allow, or cause to disallow, either method?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 8, 2015)

See the 2015 IPC 705 and the IRC P3010;

http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2015-I-Codes/2015%20IPC%20HTML/Chapter%207.html

http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2015-I-Codes/2015%20IRC%20HTML/Chapter%2030.html


----------



## ICE (Apr 8, 2015)

We allow the material and method.  Before the work starts a camera run is required to determine if there are any lines that will be cut off or major offsets that make the method inappropriate.   After the job is completed another camera run is done.  This time the pipe should be full of water. The weenie is pulled and the water drained.  Now you are looking for low spots that collect water.  The other thing to look for is fused joints.  There is a tool that will ream the pipe where it has been fused together.  If that isn't done, there will be a ridge that can trap solids.


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 8, 2015)

ICE - are you referring to bursting, or lining?


----------



## north star (Apr 8, 2015)

*& : & : &*



Darren,

Before the Contractor in your town started on the "bursting project",

...were there any specifications \ standards \ etc. submitted for review

& approval  by the AHJ ?



*& : & : &*


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 8, 2015)

We have allowed trenchless or (pipe bursting) for years. It is less intrusive to the landscaping. The material a High Density Polyethylene with a life time of 50+ years they tell me.


----------



## ICE (Apr 8, 2015)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> ICE - are you referring to bursting, or lining?


Bursting where a new pipe is pulled.  The liner type has the same camera runs but there is no fused joint to ream.


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 8, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *& : & : &*
> 
> Darren,
> 
> ...


No - they just called for a sewer repair/replacement permit, and then we found out what they were doing at time of inspection.


----------



## north star (Apr 8, 2015)

*& : = : &*





It may be time to "throw the brakes on" the whole project,

until some more thorough criteria \ standards can be researched,

and verified..........Just sayin'



*& : = : &*


----------



## Dbronson (Apr 8, 2015)

Pcinspector1:

The AWWA has standards for this work.  See Manual 28.

http://www.awwa.org/

Regards,

DB


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 9, 2015)

I knoe you can't use it in Philly. You can't even use PVC there for in the ground or in a building. Only iron or steel pipe. But you can use rubber fittings. Stupid old city code.


----------

